# Trouble with trim



## ryanfire (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok is there an easy way to mark, measure and cut perfect miters for trim and molding? Any tips, tricks, or special tools that you guys know of would be helpful, thanks


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I normally try to make the cuts where the kerf from my miter saw is cutting the inside of the angle. For example, if I am putting trim on a piece that's 36" wide, I'll cut one end then measure 36" and cut the piece where the inside is 36". Also, I'll cut it a little long then trim it back to my mark with the miter saw. 

If I am wrapping trim around a piece, I'll use a couple of brad nails in the middle of the trim, then hold the corner together while I brad nail each side.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## ryanfire (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense. Thanks


----------

